# The scariest moment of my life.



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Yesterday was the most scariest moment of my life.
Mickey went to the vet for his vaccines.
He has a reaction to them so he needs to have the Benadryl *shot first and wait 30minutes before getting shots. Well yesterday, as soon as Mickey had the Benadryl , he was not himself. He was falling asleep, walked like a drunk person, and did not respond when called. I called the doctor back into the room and he tried to wake Mickey up. He checked his heart beat, took his temperature,then put some fluids into Mickey. The doctor took Mickey outside to wake him up, but he was still falling asleep and my mom and I called his name but he wouldn't respond. So the doctor did one more thing but I can't remember what it was. Then the doctor put Mickey on the oxygen mask, while he was on that my brother came and saw him. That's when Mickey sat up and wanted my mom to hold him. We were able to take him back into the room. After that, we decided to do some blood work on him to see if there was something that was causing him to have a reaction to the Benadryl , but everything came back normal. We stayed at the vet for about two hours because the doctor wanted to watch Mickey and send him home when he gets better. Mickey did get better and started to whine, wanting my mom to put him down. He walked fine and also peed. At noon, the doctor released us since he was better. When we came home, Mickey still walked a little out of step and he would slept for 10 minutes and wake up and then sleep again for only 10minutes. After a few hours he ate his meal , drank normally and was a lot like himself.

He is alright today and back to his normal self.

Yesterday we thought something was going to happen to Mickey, we were so scared, but thankful that nothing worse happened to our sweet Mickey baby.

It was so weird yesterday because we did this every year (Benadryl *first, wait thirty minutes then get his vaccines and everything was fine), but we do not know why he became like that yesterday. The doctor said that the Benadryl does make them sleepy but not that fast. I mean he was out right after receiving it. Mickey would usually whine at the vet cause he wanted to go home, after the Benadryl *he did not make a sound.

Mickey couldn't get the vaccines yesterday so we are going back next Wednesday, but we're worried if he would be okay. The doctor told us that he would not use the benedryl from now on.

We are so happy that Mickey is all better today.

Thank you everyone for reading my long post.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That sounds so scary. I'm sorry you had to go through that. Wishing him a smooth visit for his vaccines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, that is frightening! I think no more Benadryl for Mickey is the way to go! I'm so glad he's back to his normal self


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That was a frightening experience. What will the vet pre treat Mickey with for his shots now, or will he wait until after the shot to see if he has a reaction? I'm glad that he's back to himself now.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is very scary! I agree, Benadryl causes drowsiness but not that fast. I wonder if they accidently gave him a dose that was too large for him or accidently gave him another drug altogether. I hope not though. In any case, if he's never had a reaction to vaccines before, I would give them next time without Benadryl.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

The vet didn't by chance give too much?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mickey is nine years old, right? I wouldn't do any more vaccines as he probably had immunity for many, many years. Rabies is the only vaccine by law that dogs have to have and Mickey may qualify for a medical exemption depending on your state.

Over-Vaccination - Dog Owners Beware - Whole Dog Journal Article

Help Stop Vaccine-Induced Illness in Dogs and Cats | Truth4Dogs


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Omg, just reading this made my heart race! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I'm glad to hear he is better. What a trooper!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Marj....if Mickey is 9 years old I wouldn't do those vaccines either. That was very scary to go through I am sure and I would not chance anything else happening to him. Good luck if you do decide to vaccinate him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> That sounds so scary. I'm sorry you had to go through that. Wishing him a smooth visit for his vaccines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Thank you soooo much


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Oh, that is frightening! I think no more Benadryl for Mickey is the way to go! I'm so glad he's back to his normal self


Yes! No more and Thank you


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> That was a frightening experience. What will the vet pre treat Mickey with for his shots now, or will he wait until after the shot to see if he has a reaction? I'm glad that he's back to himself now.


He said he will give him a steroid? We are worried because its his first time getting that.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Leila'sMommy said:


> That is very scary! I agree, Benadryl causes drowsiness but not that fast. I wonder if they accidently gave him a dose that was too large for him or accidently gave him another drug altogether. I hope not though. In any case, if he's never had a reaction to vaccines before, I would give them next time without Benadryl.


Yes, that is what the vet said, it was so fast. 
Mickey did have reaction to the vaccines, he wouldn't let any of us hold him and he won't sleep, he just stands, he won't sit and his face was swollen, that is why we decided to give him Benadryl first, He never had problems with Benadryl, yesterday was the first time having problems. 
It was so scary.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> The vet didn't by chance give too much?


The vet told us that he gave him the same dosage as last year.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Mickey is nine years old, right? I wouldn't do any more vaccines as he probably had immunity for many, many years. Rabies is the only vaccine by law that dogs have to have and Mickey may qualify for a medical exemption depending on your state.
> 
> Over-Vaccination - Dog Owners Beware - Whole Dog Journal Article
> 
> Help Stop Vaccine-Induced Illness in Dogs and Cats | Truth4Dogs


Yes, Mickey is nine years old, How did you know that? :aktion033:
But will he be okay without the other vaccines? I will search it online and ask the vet. Thank you for the information.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Gongjoo said:


> Omg, just reading this made my heart race! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I'm glad to hear he is better. What a trooper!!!


Thank you so much. We were really scared that something bad might happen to Mickey. I don't even want to think about yesterday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I totally agree with Marj. I would not be giving him any other vaccine than the rabies that's mandated. If he reacted that way to Benedryl who knows how he'll react to a vaccine. I too wonder whether someone screwed up the dosing or the drug. Also his immune system may have taken a hit from this reaction so it's compromised. The last thing he needs is to get the vaccines in a system that's been compromised. I'm not a fan of pre-medicating. Have written on SM about it before, because of having a lot of knowledge about human anaphylactic reactions. At that age I would not do the other vaccines -- you could try to get titers done. They will show how much immunity is still in the dog's system. It's just a blood draw. You had a very scary experience. You don't need another one.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I agree with Marj....if Mickey is 9 years old I wouldn't do those vaccines either. That was very scary to go through I am sure and I would not chance anything else happening to him. Good luck if you do decide to vaccinate him. Please keep us posted.


Oh yes, very scary. The scariest day of my life. I think Mickey was scared of what he went through, today he wants every one of us to follow him everywhere he goes. My family is so glad that he is doing better today. 
Thank You


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I totally agree with Marj. I would not be giving him any other vaccine than the rabies that's mandated. If he reacted that way to Benedryl who knows how he'll react to a vaccine. I too wonder whether someone screwed up the dosing or the drug. Also his immune system may have taken a hit from this reaction so it's compromised. The last thing he needs is to get the vaccines in a system that's been compromised. I'm not a fan of pre-medicating. Have written on SM about it before, because of having a lot of knowledge about human anaphylactic reactions. At that age I would not do the other vaccines -- you could try to get titers done. They will show how much immunity is still in the dog's system. It's just a blood draw. You had a very scary experience. You don't need another one.


Yes, My family and I are worried to go back for his vaccines, like what you said, we don't need another scary experience. Thank you for the information, I will talk with the vet, but I think he recommends getting the vaccines.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Vets make money from vaccines...of course they want to give them! Please do not give Mickey any more shots..one of my Malts had a severe reaction to vaccines and she is not getting any more shots, ever. Rabies can be given every 3 years, and some states have exemptions from rabies for unhealthy animals..


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Amanda, how scary! I'm sorry you and Mickey had to go through that. I agree with the others about the vaccines. Please give him a hug and kiss from his SM Aunties.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm glad he is okay ....

In all honesty, unless you knew the dose he got before, and looked at the syringe before they injected it to see it was the same dose...there isn't a way of really knowing if it was the proper one. But that is my paranoia speaking. Sadly since Grace's accident I have to see everything that they give my dogs before it happens. Luckily my current vets understand this and are happy to do this.

I agree with Marj. After all those years of shots he will be okay. You can have titers done if you are worried.

But other people are also right: Your vet will most likely tell you he needs the vaccines.

I'm lucky that I found a good holistic vet who isn't in it for the money (sadly the vaccines, office meds, and office foods, etc do give money to the vets so they push them).

My two will only get the 3 year rabies every 3 years. And the others will be titer tested and only given when necessary, and when they are given they will be done as separate injections spaced 3-4 weeks.

the links Marj gave you are good ones


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Mickey is feeling better....hugs to you both!!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I would also be suspicious of the amount of Benadryl given. It's odd to have a reaction to an appropriate dose of Benadryl, a medicine given to stop reactions. Your fluff's reaction sounds like an overdose though I guess Mickey could be one of the few allergic to it. But unfortunately, medicine mistakes do happen both in veterinary medicine and people medicine. Vets and vet assistants are human like the rest of us.

When Holly got old, our vet said the risk from vaccines for her was now greater than the benefit and if she were his dog, he wouldn't give her any more. Plus, she was well protected from a lifetime of vaccines. I was quite happy to stop giving them to her and she was quite happy not to get them anymore! Check and see what your vet says about no more vaccines for your fluff.


*GRACE'S MOM* - I am new here; what "accident" happened with your Grace? I've been reading reading reading around here trying to learn all I can from others' experiences, but don't remember seeing a thread about your Grace. Do you have a link to it so I can catch up with what happened? Thanks.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm another one that does not believe in giving vaccines every year. Until this past year I had Bogie titer tested. I am not going to do that anymore either, since he is over 8 years old and I feel there would be no benefit to vaccines now. He also has had severe reactions to vaccines so I don't believe the possible benefit is worth the risk.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That was very scary. Glad you were at the vet so he could see the reaction. Benadryl makes Rylee hyper. Have you thought of doing a titer test to see if he does not really need to be vacinated? Rylee only gets rabies because it is the law. She had the complete set of puppy shots and did not need to be vacinated, after that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad he is ok, what a horrible experience. Luck had a mild reaction to lyme and it was very scary, I can't begin to know what you must have gone through. 

It is very unusual to have a reaction to diphehydramine. It is possible, but is very, very rare. Are you sure your little one was not given something else. Hug to Mickey.


----------

